# Sunset on the Rockies.......



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

​


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice pic., is that from the home.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

no, from my 5th floor office window............


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Beautiful Mike!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice sunset !!


----------



## Paul-e (Sep 16, 2012)

I could never work in a 5th floor office with a view like that. I'd never get anything done, just be staring out the window !

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul-e (Sep 16, 2012)

The view from my wife's office.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

that's awesome!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I'll see your Colorado sunset Mike--- and raise ya a Colorado sunrise.lol.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good thing you weren't going sailing that day Dave.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Real nice, gambling at it's best.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

and I raise you both with an Arizona sunset


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

damn, I'm going to have to go some to out do you guys......fabulous pictures!!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

But your tree doesn't have any leaves on it PW.lol.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

catcapper said:


> But your tree doesn't have any leaves on it PW.lol.
> 
> awprint:


 It's winter Cat, the leaves have fallen.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Yeah, I am sticking with what hassell says !!


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

Paul-e said:


> The view from my wife's office.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice view. but now THEY know were she works. :mrgreen:


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I like em all...thanks men and Ladies!

Larry


----------



## Paul-e (Sep 16, 2012)

Too funny kiyote, I think "They" already knew!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul-e (Sep 16, 2012)

All these amazing sunset pics, wow! ( I thought this thread was about views from office windows!) I really suck at this!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------

